# SJ's + church people



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Very active. I was raised in the church, and I don't know what I'd be without it. If I wasn't raised, I think the chances would be very slim for me to even believe in God. Btw, I'm Christian.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I enjoy the structure and the people but I don't really believe in it. I really wish I did but I can't force it.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to be active. I've been moving around a lot lately, so it's been hard to settle down into a nice church. I don't consider myself "religious" because that word is tossed around with so much bigotry it makes me sick :sad:. I'm a Christian, but I certainly don't chase down Atheists and scream at them for not believing or anything like that. Live and let live, right? 

Not looking for a flame war here, in case that wasn't obvious


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

NARCO said:


> I'm pretty involved with my Protestant church. It's the only place that I could find "real" people. Everyone else seems to be stuck on the surface and un-accepting of who you are.


Funny. My experience in this field has been the exact opposite.

I never stuck to one church, so don't assume I'm speaking about one specific brand of Christianity when I say the following.

Churches are the most fake, vile places on Earth. Throughout the week, these good Christians spend their time downing homosexuals, downing science, downing other religions, downing the non-religious, doing drugs (of various prescription and non-prescription brands), and et cetera. Following all of this, they come to church and tell of how Jesus loves them.

They are vile beyond vile. The most evil of evils. I don't think I could be more uncomfortable at a Neo-Nazi / KKK joint rally (I'm part ethnic Jew and part African-American). 



rawr_sheila said:


> Very active. I was raised in the church, and I don't know what I'd be without it. If I wasn't raised, I think the chances would be very slim for me to even believe in God. Btw, I'm Christian.


If you were raised in the middle east you would be a Muslim and feel the same things, and be equally happy to have been born into Islam. 'Because I was raised this way' is no reason to believe a certain way. Freedom of thought is vastly more important.


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

I wasn't raised religiously, but we had Christian Religious Education in primary school (completely optional) so I believed that for a while, I guess. Then my mum made friends with a Jehova's Witness, who gave me some stuff to read. From my own point of view, there were definite gaps in both. Nowadays I can't really believe in either religion, and I don't think that the main religions out there are right for me.

Now I can happily classify myself as an agnostic deist: I believe there was a creator, but I also think it's one of those things you can't know, you know?

I don't really need a religion to be happy; I don't believe in life after death. What happens after we die doesn't bother me as long as I enjoy the time I have, and whatever will come will come.


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

Socrates said:


> Funny. My experience in this field has been the exact opposite.
> 
> I never stuck to one church, so don't assume I'm speaking about one specific brand of Christianity when I say the following.
> 
> ...


I'm pained and truly sorry you feel this way about Christianity. There are hypocrites and unChrist-like behaviors in churches because believing in Christ doesn't make you perfect. Just forgiven. And people will resist the work of the Holy Spirit in their lives because they are not ready to let go of their destructive attitudes and habits.

It's a lot easier to grasp the concept of God's judgment than it is to fully appreciate God's mercy. The whole of Biblical teaching can be summarized in the statement, "Love God with your entire heart, mind, soul and body. Love and forgive others as God has loved and forgiven you."


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

ISFJ. I'm an usher in a Catholic church, and I go to church every weekend. But I'm not VERY active in church, compared to other people I know. I do believe in God and the teachings of the church, but I am uncomfortable with people pushing their beliefs on me.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

ISFJ, too. I'm very active in the Christian religion. I love science. I love new ideas and people. I'm sympathetic to those who are adamantly against organized religion. But, to each their own. I know that people aren't perfect, so naturally people in organized religion aren't perfect either. They're just doing what they think will make them a better person. But, I know that God's love and gospel is perfect. ^^


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Church is my hell.


----------



## Waylander (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't go to church. The only time I go was when I was forced to in grade/high school 
Whenever I go I almost fall asleep O_O


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Many SJ's that I have met have been very active church people? How many of you are very active church members?


I happen to be an atheist, good sir.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a Christian, but I don't go to church. I would love to find one in the future though.


----------



## indiharisn (Apr 18, 2011)

Non-religious ISTJ here. I do volunteering and such, but nothing with a religious orientation.


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

ISTJ. I used to be very "into" the church thing. I believed, and I was very active. Then, in my early 20's I just sorta stopped. It wasn't a choice. In fact, it was something I struggled with at first, to have believed and been involved in something for so long, and it just sort of... fell away. I fought that for a while. Then I just accepted it.

I'm agnostic now. I don't practice anything.


----------

